
Adobe to Launch Full Version of Photoshop for iPad, Expected in 2019 - okket
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/07/13/adobe-photoshop-ipad-2019-report/
======
amelius
> a $9.99 per month Creative Cloud subscription will likely be required to
> access the full feature set

Computing was so much nicer before the advent of SaaS and subscription models.

~~~
usermac
Yes. About three time in the past couple of years the cloud caused us to lose
access to our Adobe apps. :(

------
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17522287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17522287)

